# What happens if a non-US citizen buys a Kindle Fire and uses it outside the US?



## tradingbr (Oct 15, 2011)

I can buy through a friend. I understand I will not be able to buy some media content off amazon but I'm ok with that. I'm more interested on the app library, reading books, internet and a good touch screen. Will I have any problems?


----------



## tradingbr (Oct 15, 2011)

Any Canadians bought it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our members lives in Australia and has bought a Fire...there's a thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92392.0.html

Betsy


----------

